
Mexican teacher barred from traveling to US to collect Internet Society award - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/sep/16/mexican-teacher-barred-from-traveling-to-us-to-collect-internet-society-award
======
Tomte
Simply don't hold conferences in the United States anymore.

And it is already happening, though only sporadically.

------
dingo_bat
Sadly there are going to be false positives in any process. Doesn't mean we
should abandon the process, though.

